# Can't Wireless Tether... Help!



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, I am the owner of a d2vzw, and I can't wireless tether. Let's go down the list here: I've tried Wifi Tether For Root, Wireless Tether, the Verizon Mobile Hotspot app (in Beans Stock Build). Have not yet tried FoxFi or the Wireless Tether option in the latest version of BMC's AOKP JB (the latter one because I'm currently playing with Beans Build 9).

In the first two cases (Wifi Tether and Wireless Tether), I couldn't detect the network from another device. I tried using both my computer and my tablet, and neither could find the AndroidTether network. I even changed the Device Profile in Wifi Tether. Important to point out though is that Wifi Tether for Root worked for me the first time I ran it before mysteriously developing the aforementioned problem afterwards.

As for the Mobile Hotspot in Beans, my computer and tablet detect the network but can't seem to get internet through it.

So, please, HELP!!! I'm out of ideas, and I've been religious about following the development forums, I've probably read every page in Beans Stock and AOKP JB (not that I necessarily remember all of them offhand). Any assistance would be appreciated.

Edit: I should add that I am not running any security settings at all on any of them. No WPA2, no nothing.

Edit 2: Just tried FoxFi, same problem.


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Have you tried using the stock rooted Rom?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't know if this will fix your issue or not, just not seeing the tether is a vague problem. I'm on synergy ROM and had tether issues.

First, in Wi-Fi tether for root users make sure you're using the galaxy s 3 profile. (If you don't see that profile then update Wi-Fi tether for root users, it was added recently)

Second boot into CWM recovery and run fix permissions under advanced.

Also sometimes it's finicky. Start the tether, end it and then start it again.

-Sent from my Synergistic SIII


----------

